# Spaltfilter von Fiap !



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo !!!

Ich habe mir einen Spaltfilter von Fiap bestellt:

http://www.fiap-fischtechnik.de/aqua03/32.html

Hat jemand damit erfahrung ?
Wie sieht es aus mit der Reinigung ?

Bis bald 
Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich benutze seit ca. 6 Wochen einen UltraSieve und die Reinigung hat sich bisher auf das Entfernen des Schmutzes per Hand beschränkt.
Im Sommer kann sich ein Biofilm bilden, der die Durchlässigkeit einschränkt - dann reinige ich mit Actomar B100 von FIAP (habe damit letztes Jahr im Biotec36 gute Erfahrungen gemacht)
Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

hallo frank,

reinigung - kommt drauf an ob du entfernen von mechanischem schmutz meinst oder von einem biofilm sprichst - der biofilm ist abhängig von der bakterienbelastun in deinem teichwasser .......... der restliche schmutz von durchfluss und partikelanteil im teich ?

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Wenn wir hier grade mal wieder vom Spaltsieb sprechen - so rein interessehalber: Was bleibt denn dort alles hängen außer dem Dreck, den man da hängen haben möchte. Geht da nicht viel "Leben" drauf?

Mit dem Thema muß ich mich unbedingt auch mal beschäftigen - irgendwann - vielleicht auf dem Forumstreffen


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

hallo susanne,

das kommt auf die breite der spalten an - es gib siebe mit 200my und welche bis 800my ..... dementsprechend ihre reinigungswirkung.

alles was kleiner ist wie z.b. 200my wird an land befördert.

__ käfer und insekten finde ich fast nie drinnen weil die sich aus dem saugbereich halten - was kleiner ist kann mein auge nicht erkennen   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo Jürgen


sorry , ich verbessere dich ja ungern , aber es sollte schon heissen , alles was grösser als 200 my ist


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

ah - vielen Dank für die Info - jetzt bin ich wieder a bissele schlauer. Du hast ja sicher ein 200my-Teil - oder?

Grüßle Susanne

@ Patrick

Wäre mir fascht net aufgefallen  :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Bofitec z.B. bietet auch feinere Siebe an (150my). Die setzen sich aber sehr schnell zu.
Ich habe den CompactSieve II (250my, rd. 250 €, bis 15.000 l/St.). Finde viel Algen aber wenig Getier im Filter.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Aua - der Preis tut aber weh!


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

hallo susanne,


> Du hast ja sicher ein 200my-Teil - oder?


jo

was den preis betrifft - ich habe meinen filter ja selbst gebaut - aber schon alleine für das pure sieb (aber 50cm breit - die meißten sind 25cm breit) schon 150€ bezahlt.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo !!

Habe es jetzt geschafft mich zu regestrieren. Aus Donnerkoi wurde firepw !!

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die antworten !

Ich habe ein Sieb mit 200 my genommen. Ich hoffe es entlasten den Centervortex vor zuviel Schwebstoffen.

Ich setzte demnächst aber ein paar bilder ins Netz, dann könnt Ihr mein Teich mal sehen.

Firepw


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2004)

@juergen-b

Ich wollte mir auch ein Spaltsiebfilter selber bauen. Hierzu ein paar Fragen...

1. Kann man mit einem 200 my Sieb Algen filtern ?  In welchem 
    Größenspektrum bewegen sich Braun, Blau und Schmieralgen ?

2. Wo bekommt man günstig Spaltsiebe Rest bzw. Schnitte nach eigenen 
    Größenvorgaben  her ? Ich denke an einen Industrieproduzent ??

3. Habt Ihr schon mal was von Kunststoffspaltsieben gehört ? Vor ca.
    6 Monaten hat mal einer bei ebay so was angeboten, aber leider  nicht 
    in der Größe wie ich es haben wollte. Die Preise waren allerdings 
    Klasse 1 qm ca. 50 € Das Material war ca. 2 mm dick. 

Bis später - Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2004)

*Spaltfilter*

Hallo !!!

In den Filter kommt das wasser über ein 100 KG Rohr.

Was für eine Pumpenleistung habt Ihr in Euren Spaltfiltern.

Ich habe eine Katana mit 11000 Liter in Betrieb. Aber ich glaube das reicht nicht. Da ich den Schieber nur wenig öffnen kann, da sonst der Filter voll läuft.

Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2004)

hallo tulpe,

sorry, hatte deinen beitrag überlesen :cry: 


> 1. Kann man mit einem 200 my Sieb Algen filtern ? In welchem
> Größenspektrum bewegen sich Braun, Blau und Schmieralgen ?
> 
> 2. Wo bekommt man günstig Spaltsiebe Rest bzw. Schnitte nach eigenen
> ...





> Größenspektrum bewegen sich Braun, Blau und Schmieralgen ?


... das problem dürfte sein diese algenarten in den filter zu bekommen da sie auf steinen etc. anhaften  :cry: 
also ich habe seinerzeit versucht aus der industrie etwas zu bekommen - abgabe war nur in platten (2X1m)möglich - und der preis war auch sehr hoch !
habe ich noch nicht gehört - was aber bei ebay immer wieder als spaltsieb angeboten wird sind ordinäre feinmaschige edelstahlnetze - diese bieten aber nicht in allen punkten die aufgabe eines spaltsiebes - sind aber sicher eine preiswerte alternative.

@ firepw
durch eine 100er verrohrung laufen in schwerkraft so ca. 10-12 000l

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2004)

*Spaltfilter*

Hallo Jürgen !

Ich habe jetzt eine Pumpe von 11000 Liter drin.
Diese schafft aber nicht die Wassermenge bei voll geöffneten Zugschieber.

Deswegen habe ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir eine Promax 20000 oder 30000 zu kaufen.

Bis jetzt geht das Wasser nur in ein Centervortex. Der damit voll ausgelastet ist. Bei einer größeren Pumpe würde ich noch gerne eine weitere einspeisung betreiben.

Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2004)

hallo frank,

ist so etwa wie wenn ein tlf16 hinten mit 5bar fährt dann hast du am verteiler auch nicht mehr 5bar   (siehe ffw "wasserförderung über lange strecken")- oder warum wird eine dl30 mit so hohem druck angefahren - damit der oben noch genügend wasser zum spritzen bekommt. :razz: 

soll heißen - wenn du eine 11 000 pumpe hast (und das ist eine förderpumpe keine druckpumpe) kommen noch reibungsverluste und höhendifferenzen dazu (siehe kennlinie der pumpe) und dann mußt du vorne messen was noch real rauskommt   - oft wirst du dann entäuscht sein .... :cry: 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2004)

*Da spricht einer vom Fach !!!!!*

Das ist mir natürlich bekannt !

Ich fürchte nur wenn ich eine Promax anschliesse das dies dann zu viel ist !

Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2004)

hallo frank,

zumindest zuviel € investiert wenn du die pumpe eh nur gedimmt fahren kannst - manchmal ist weniger mehr.

nur als beispiel - mein teich hat etwa 35 000l und ich fahre meine promax 30 000 die im spaltsiebdrinnen liegt nur mit einer pumpe - nur wenn ich den teich in den reinigungsmodus umschalte  :razz: werden beide pumpen eingeschaltet und zusätzlich noch eine 10 000er strömungspumpe die im teich plaziert ist dazugeschaltet   und dann kocht der whirlpool :razz: 

gruß jürgen

** ps - ich würde mir keine promax mehr kaufen - vorher kauf ich mir zwei 15 000er - damit bist du flexibler.


----------

